# Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies



## king of fools (May 25, 2004)

New website for the IRBS. The Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies at Westminster Seminary California. 

http://www.reformedbaptistinstitute.org

Click here if you are RB and are interested in getting an M.Div or other advanced degree but want to avoid those Arminian seminaries.


----------



## pastorway (May 26, 2004)

I sent them an email to see if they had any thoughts toward distance education and they do not. 

But they said that in January of 2005 they will offer a 1 week intensive course on Baptist History that ministers can go and audit for only $45! 

Any of you guys in Escondido that could put up a pastor and his wife for a week in January?? You know, be hospitable!

:bs2:

Phillip


----------



## Christopher (May 26, 2004)

I am not sur we could do a week, at this point, but maybe a few days. At least while you are here we will have to have dinner and then maybe all of the San Diego PB members can treat you out to a night of Mexican food, beer, cigars and good theological discussions on the beach.
Also, Paul was right, Grace Bible Church of escondido is a FIRE church and woud have no problem finding a place for you. I am not sure Paul would want you to stay with him anyway. He might have to rethink his theology by the time you leave. LOL

I was thinking, Paul, do you live in the city limits of San Diego? LOL

By the way, Paul, who from ServiceMasters attends my church, Grace Church? I have seen one of yalls vans outside for the past few Sundays.


----------



## Christopher (May 26, 2004)

Paul,



I do not attend GBC anymore. I attend Grace Church that meets in Rancho Bernardo High School.


----------



## a (May 26, 2004)

[quote:8412f42034][i:8412f42034]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:8412f42034]
we can also get some beer and I will PROVE to you that we have the best mexican food:thumbup:

-Paul [/quote:8412f42034]


Paul, i just have two words for you...

TEX-MEX!!!

tex-mex is the best food in the world! and it is only appropriate that it be prepared by non english-speaking illegal Mexicans IN TEXAS!!!

:bs2:


----------



## Christopher (May 26, 2004)

Ace, we have been through this on another thread. Tex-mex lost. Move to San Diego for real food.


----------



## king of fools (May 26, 2004)

I'm really happy that the IRBS website is getting some traffic. I knew the Lord would use it to glorify himself. :bs2:

Anyhow, does anyone who has gone to the site http://www.reformedbaptistinstitute.org have any feedback to give me about it? I am interested in making certain that all the images are there, checking for typos, etc. The site just went up.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dan.... (May 26, 2004)

Steve,

Well done. I like it. 

You did so well that editing is hard work.

The only error I've come across is that the &quot;contact information&quot; link on the index page (next to the web design link) does not work.


----------



## king of fools (May 26, 2004)

Thank you fine sir,

Consider it as good as fixed. I'm loading the files to correct them right now.

It's good to see some ARBCA folks on here too, by the way.


----------



## Christopher (May 27, 2004)

Paul wrote:
&quot;so, are you becomming charasmatic???&quot;
No, but I am joining the Church. I will admit though that because I am joining the Church I have been reading more on the doctrine of gifts for personla edification and because I am joining a church that holds to these doctrines. I will say this, I am trying to study from an unbiased point of view. I am assuming that when you say charismatic you are refferig to the gifts asspect.
Now if your asking if I raise my hands in praise to the Lord while worshipping and sing music that is often &quot;contemporary&quot; in worship then the answer is yes, but this is nothing new.


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 27, 2004)

The IRBS appears to have a faculty of one... or haven't they finished on the website yet?


----------



## Christopher (May 27, 2004)

[quote:fe292163d0][i:fe292163d0]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:fe292163d0]
[quote:fe292163d0][i:fe292163d0]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:fe292163d0]
Paul wrote:
&quot;so, are you becomming charasmatic???&quot;
No, but I am joining the Church. I will admit though that because I am joining the Church I have been reading more on the doctrine of gifts for personla edification and because I am joining a church that holds to these doctrines. I will say this, I am trying to study from an unbiased point of view. I am assuming that when you say charismatic you are refferig to the gifts asspect.
Now if your asking if I raise my hands in praise to the Lord while worshipping and sing music that is often &quot;contemporary&quot; in worship then the answer is yes, but this is nothing new. [/quote:fe292163d0]

have you listened to that tape series I reference in the theology thread on 'modern prophets?&quot; It is on the last page. It's by Greg bahnsen and you can listen to it for free.

Have you talked to Phil or Elyse Fitzpatrick?

The raising hands doesn't bother me as much as the electric guitar with some dude doing a &quot;solo&quot; during a song. Do you find that bothersome at all?

-Paul [/quote:fe292163d0]

I have met Elyse briefly but my wife has come to know her. 

To be honest, I do not recall any guitar solos. Have you visited before? If there were solos that were done to make someone look good then I might have a problem. However, I have found the preaching to be very gospel centered and the church loving and serving. The attitude there seems to prevent the rise of church super stars.


----------



## king of fools (May 28, 2004)

Isn't that the slogan for the Army right now... &quot;an army of one?&quot; That's what Dr. Renihan is going though right now. He's an army of one.

He's the dean, academic advisor, professor and janitor from what I understand. Course overflow goes to an adjunct if needed.

Westminster came to ARBCA a couple of years ago and got this started. They asked if we would like to start up an institute on the campus for the baptist bretheren who attend there that don't want to go to the liberal arminian baptist seminaries of the region. It was very generous of them to do this. So this is only the second or third year that it's been in existance.

By the way, I've been to San Diego, Tex-Mex beats the pants any food in San Diego.


----------



## Christopher (May 28, 2004)

You have to say that or the other Texans might get their rope after you. Also, you moved to texas, what does that say about you. I lived in Texas too guys. Wish we would have just let Mexico have it.


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 28, 2004)

Well amen, and all hail the army of one! The seminary I attend is very much the same, although we get good visiting lecturers from around the UK and overseas every month such as:

Pastor Roland Burrows (Cradley Heath)
Rev Jack Seaton (Inverness)
Rev John Thackway (Holywell)
Pastor Geoff Thomas (Aberystwyth)
Rev Malcolm Watts (Salisbury)

Dr James Grier (Professor, Grand Rapids Baptist Seminary, USA)
Dr Michael Haykin (Professor, Heritage Theological Seminary, Ontario, Canada)
Dr Barry Horner (Pastor in North Brunswick, USA)
Dr Robert Reymond (Professor, John Knox Seminary, Fort Lauderdale, USA)
Dr Poh Boon Sing (Pastor in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia)
Dr John Whitcomb (Former Professor, Grace Seminary, Winona Lake, USA)
Dr Clifford Wilson (Chancellor, Pacific International University, LA, USA)

So its pretty varied and good despite having 'one' lecturer, principal, etc.

I didn't realise that IRBS was a start-up work - it is good to see it there. If but a few baptists can be saved from going to arminian seminaries, it will be worthwhile!


----------



## king of fools (May 28, 2004)

Amen. I looked through that list and realized that Dr. Poh Boon Sing was at Heritage for the ARBCA general assembly conference in 2001 and gave a good message on church planting. 

http://65.71.233.194/mp3_arbca/01_Biblical_Basis_of_Church_Planting.mp3

(that server might back-up. right-click on the link and &quot;save-as&quot

[Edited on 5-28-2004 by king of fools]


----------



## king of fools (May 29, 2004)

I was driving in San Diego years ago and saw a &quot;_____ crossing&quot; sign. Where I grew up, we had Elk Crossing signs, Deer crossing signs, even railroad crossing signs. But in San Diego there were signs essentially that were &quot;Illegal Allien Family Crossing Signs&quot;. 

Were my eyes deceiving me? Did I really see them? Is that really a road hazard in that part of the country?


----------



## Ianterrell (May 29, 2004)

Wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## matt01 (May 29, 2004)

[quote:5c6f0d82ae][i:5c6f0d82ae]Originally posted by king of fools[/i:5c6f0d82ae]
Were my eyes deceiving me? Did I really see them? Is that really a road hazard in that part of the country? [/quote:5c6f0d82ae]

I was stationed down there (Camp Pedleton) a few years ago, and was quite surprised the first time I saw the signs. It is a sad thing...


----------



## Christopher (May 29, 2004)

[quote:0c114a9ea9][i:0c114a9ea9]Originally posted by king of fools[/i:0c114a9ea9]
I was driving in San Diego years ago and saw a &quot;_____ crossing&quot; sign. Where I grew up, we had Elk Crossing signs, Deer crossing signs, even railroad crossing signs. But in San Diego there were signs essentially that were &quot;Illegal Allien Family Crossing Signs&quot;. 

Were my eyes deceiving me? Did I really see them? Is that really a road hazard in that part of the country? [/quote:0c114a9ea9]

Yep, you saw them all right. Who do you think makes our mexican food! LOL


----------



## king of fools (May 31, 2004)

Well, if I were born and raised in that part of the country, I think I would do what I would have to do also to come up here to work too. I guess part of getting into the country involves not driving across the border but rather foot travel or sneaking into a vehicle going across the border.


----------

